# Anyone Have/Use A Leupold V III 2.5-8 Handgun Scope?



## Davexx1 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have been thinking about buying a new hunting handgun scope and was looking at a new Leupold 2.5-8 x 32mm handgun scope the other day.  I like the quality and durability of Leupold scopes, but am still hesitant to spend that much money for any scope that has such a small field of view.  I am guessing the handgun scopes would be fine for open country with lots of light, but am concerned that if hunting in low light conditions down in the deer woods, it may/would be a problem to find/see your target.

Anyone have one and can pass along your opinion and experiences?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## floundergigger (Dec 13, 2012)

I am trying to figure out which scope to get also.  Are there special scopes for pistols?  If so what's the difference between a rifle/pistol scope.  Thanks!


----------



## fishtail (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes they different. The eye relief is the main consideration.
Usually anything over 4x is too much magnification unless you got it in a good rest. A 32mm bell is pretty big for a handgun too but is doable. Keep the magnification at or just below 4x and you will see better than with your naked eyes.
I considered scoping some of mine but for now I'm still sticking with the sights.


----------



## fishtail (Dec 13, 2012)

Dave look at the Burris 2-7x32 with the B Plex reticle.


----------



## Roger in NC (Dec 13, 2012)

I've used a Burris 2x7x32 for three years now with no issues.  However, I find that I almost never adjust the magnification beyond 4x.  I believe my next purchase will be a fixed power, probably 4x.  As far as low light conditions, I've become so used to a scope, I'd feel handicapped without one.  My eyes aren't what they used to be.  Just remember to aim and shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 13, 2012)

Just my opinion based on mostly using a handgun during firearms season for the last 8+ years but a handgun is hard to hold steady and more magnification makes it seem even more so.
I use a 2-6X Bushnell and usually keep it on 2 if I am walking. In a stand with a good rest I may bump it up to a 3. At the range with a rock solid rest trying to make holes touch I will use 5 or 6.

Some depends on the gun and where and how I will be using it.. On my longer barreled Contender that I have sighted in at 100 yards the Bushnell works fine. I have a Red Dot on my Red Hawk and I have it sighted in at 50 yards. I also have a straight 2X I use on my Contender with a .41 mag barrel.

A handgun scope or a Red Dot will not extend your shooting time near as much as a big bell rifle scope. About 15 minutes after you can't see open sights your scope or Red Dot will be getting hard to see through also.

My eye sight makes an optic necessary for me to shoot much over about 40 yards, under that I can do fine with a good open sight.

Yes, as said above you need a  scope made for a handgun as you will be shooting with the eye piece a lot farther from your eye than the way you use a rifle scope.
Good Luck!


----------



## Davexx1 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have had an 30mm Ultradot brand red dot on my 14" Contender 7x30 for many years and have taken some nice bucks with it to over a hundred yards.  It is a great deer hunting sight in most situations, but this year my eyes just seem to be struggling in the dim light at long range and I wanted to try a regular handgun scope and see if that would be better for me.  I don't expect the handgun scope to be as good as a comparable quality rifle scope.

I found a very nice used Leupold 2.5x8x32 and thought I would give it a try.

Most all of my deer hunting is from a tree stand and I have a rail/rest set up in each.  The front end of the Contender rests on the padded rail, the rear of the gun rests on my crossed arm/hand that is gripping the side of the stand or rail.  Very steady hold.

Dave


----------



## harryrichdawg (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a Leupold M8 2X on my Redhawk and love it.  The scope you're looking at is a much better scope than mine.  I would suggest that you jump on it.


----------



## floundergigger (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks guys for your input.  I ended up going with the buris 2-7x32. Thing was kinda expensive hopefully I get my money's worth!  Where can I find a good holster for a red hawk 44 with a 7 inch barrel and a scope?


----------



## harryrichdawg (Dec 13, 2012)

floundergigger said:


> Thanks guys for your input.  I ended up going with the buris 2-7x32. Thing was kinda expensive hopefully I get my money's worth!  Where can I find a good holster for a red hawk 44 with a 7 inch barrel and a scope?



Uncle Mike's Shoulder or Bandolier Size 4.  I have both but prefer the Bandolier.


----------



## floundergigger (Dec 15, 2012)

harryrichdawg said:


> Uncle Mike's Shoulder or Bandolier Size 4.  I have both but prefer the Bandolier.




Thanks man!


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a Gunmate bandolier. It works great with either my .44 SBH or my .454 SRH. Very functional.


----------



## floundergigger (Dec 18, 2012)

I went with the bandoleer #4.  Seems nice but I'm pretty big and they sure don't give you much extra strap to loosen it up.  The things almost at my neck and I haven't tried it with bulky cloths

Uncle mikes #4


----------



## floundergigger (Dec 21, 2012)

Ok got my ruger red hawk done. I can't wait to take it to the range!


----------



## fishtail (Dec 21, 2012)

Can't tell you how jealous I am!


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a m8 4 power scope. It is definetly not my favorite choice when it comes to low light. It does fine in food plots with clover/oats/greens. Pretty much anything bright like that and it does good. In the woods it's done just a few minutes after iron sight shooting. Eye relief also becomes very critical in low light. One thing to consider when using any handgun optic is where the sun will be setting and rising. The sun behind you can make it impossible to see out your scope unless you can move around to get your shadow over the lens.


----------



## Darrell H (Dec 28, 2012)

floundergigger, nice gun!  I love the Weigand rail and rings.  However, it looks like you need to rotate your scope ninety degrees clockwise?  

Let us know how it shoots!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 28, 2012)

By nature, scoped handguns being held at a distance from your eyes make them tough to deal with in low light conditions. I never shot anything over around 60 yards, with a scoped handgun, so 2X was all I ever needed. I agree with frankwright, higher magnification wiggles a tad too much for me also.

Have a friend who has used a 2.5 x 8 leupold on a .375 JDJ, Contender set up, for a while now. Earlier this year, one of the crosshairs shot loose. Leupold did stand behind their warranty...no problems.


----------



## floundergigger (Dec 30, 2012)

Darrell H said:


> floundergigger, nice gun!  I love the Weigand rail and rings.  However, it looks like you need to rotate your scope ninety degrees clockwise?
> 
> Let us know how it shoots!




Yea I just stuck it on for the picture.  Now it's bore sighted and straight.   


Shoots good but I must say its gonna take some getting use to.  I could hit the target better with iron sights at 40 yards.  I'm sure I just need to spend some time at the range

It's dang heavy now also. I will get it figured out.  This is the 1st handgun I ever bought had it almost 20 years.


----------



## floundergigger (Jan 7, 2013)

Well the new pistol works fine!
She was only 35 yards and never took a step DRT


----------



## rosewood (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like one of my shots, I tend to pull it and gut shoot them when I use the pistol.  Still counts as a kill though. 

Congratulations!!


----------



## floundergigger (Jan 8, 2013)

rosewood said:


> Looks like one of my shots, I tend to pull it and gut shoot them when I use the pistol.  Still counts as a kill though.
> 
> Congratulations!!




That was the exit wound.  Hit her right behind the shoulder on the other side.  I'm just happy I didn't miss lol


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 8, 2013)

Great job floundergigger!

The first one is always the most memorable.


----------



## kadog101 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm new to Handgunning and I have the Leupold VXIII 2.5-8 x32 on top of my Freedom Arms 2008. I really like the scope and gun. Got my first deer a couple of weeks ago at 80 yds.


----------



## floundergigger (Jan 10, 2013)

Congratulations !!


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Good shooting.  Will eat good.

Dave


----------

